# Processor from laptop to desktop?



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it possible to take the processor out of a laptop and put it into a desktop? I wanted to know before I started tearing stuff apart. :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

really depends on the model number of the cpu ???? generally laptops users want to upgrade to the power of a desktop cpu .... not the reverse

but in theory and some cases ; yes it can be done depending on the model number of the cpu ????

supply this info and maybe we can shed light on the issue ????????????????????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if nothing else >>>> at least tell us what the laptop model number and make is ????????


----------



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

Ummm how do you do that my system thing thats below your avatar? And i wanna swap the processor out because i have a rock of a desktop with a 500MHZ CPU and a laptop thats got a few issues but its got a 2.8GHZ CPU. So thats why I wanna swap em'. Oh and the laptop is an old enpower, and the desktops a compaq presario


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Click on "User CP" on top left of the TSF tool bar(next to "Site Map), click on user options and its at the bottom of that page :wave:


----------



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Id have to guess they are no where near combatible. 500mhz is p3 era. While 2.8 is p4+


----------



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

My bad its 2.1GHZ I dont know if that has any effect on compatability. What are the p3 & p4 eras?


----------



## VladImpaler (Jul 2, 2008)

A CPU has socket numbers the most recent socket is 775 for intel, this is the positioning of the pins and also means what type of CPU you can place in the mother board.

Lets say you can't put a p4 CPU in a 775 socket on a mother board. So thats why you will not be able to place your laptop CPU into the desktop as they are incompatible, the one has p3 (pentuim 3) the other pentium 4.

So the mother board and CPU are not compatible. 

I believe you should upgrade to a cheap computer such as amd which is alot cheaper than intel so you can get a ok pc for little money.

Hope this helped.

Vlad:wink:


----------



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## VladImpaler (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool hope i helped


----------



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

Tore it apart anyways just to make sure and you were right, they weren't even close to compatible. The one out of my laptop could fit inside of the pins on the one in my desktop. lol


----------



## sk8kingda3rd (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright then do you know if it would be possible to stick the same processor in an iBook G4? and if anyone knows where to find a tutorial on how to completely disassemble one it would be much appreciated


----------

